# Washing BB OCBD



## LukeRoz (Nov 12, 2014)

I've searched for this but can't find a definitive thread to answer my questions. I have 2 white and a blue BB slim fit OCBDs arriving today and am planing on washing them before use. What is the best way to wash? Hot, cold, warm? I understand that many people simply hang after washing and completely forgo the dryer...is that right? Also, can i wash the white and blue ones together?

Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

How I do it:

Cold water, hand wash, Woolite, hang dry, wash separately. 

If needed, I use a little natural handsoap around the collar and sleeves as a presoak to wash out perspiration stains and grime.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have to say I just wash in a machine, warm water and dry on low. I never worry about mixing up colors.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I wash everything in cold water, gentle/delicate cycle, hang dry.

As far as I'm concerned, the dryer is for underwear and undershirts only.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I wash everything in cold water, gentle/delicate cycle, hang dry.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the dryer is for underwear and undershirts only.


Exactly this. I don't worry about the wash cycle, but I don't dry shirt/pants. They are all hung out to dry, and I try to run an iron over them while they are still damp. I only run some socks, underwear, under armour golf shirts, and khaki shorts in the dryer.

It's been explained before on these forums that when you are cleaning out your lint trap, you are removing pieces of the clothes that you just dried. Essentially ruining your clothes.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage (Nov 24, 2011)

I machine wash cool and use the spin cycle to extract water. For dress shirts, I find letting them tumble in the dryer without heat before hanging to dry is helpful to get them back into shape. It also speeds the hang drying. 

Ideally. 

What I really do is machine was cool and tumble dry low and pull them out while they're still damp. They finish drying on the hanger and can be touched up with an iron. I like to do small loads, which means I wash more frequently, but the shirts spend more time clean and ready to wear than dirty and balled up waiting for laundry day.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I go warm water for whites and light blues, hang dry. Then press.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Dmontez said:


> Exactly this. I don't worry about the wash cycle, but I don't dry shirt/pants. They are all hung out to dry, and I try to run an iron over them while they are still damp. I only run some socks, underwear, under armour golf shirts, and khaki shorts in the dryer.
> 
> It's been explained before on these forums that when you are cleaning out your lint trap, you are removing pieces of the clothes that you just dried. Essentially ruining your clothes.


I suppose I would say that the convenience of drying the shirts is worth the possibility that I might have to replace them a few years sooner [to me]. I haven't noticed any particular bad effects of drying on low&#8230;on my BB OCBD's. I have some that are 10+ years old. I don't doubt that hang drying is better for fabrics of all kinds&#8230;that much I totally agree with&#8230;it's just that for me, the convenience of drying is worth any downside. I am a purist on a lot of things, I guess this just isn't one.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Cold water, delicate cycle, Free and Clear All, hang to dry...


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone know if the BB Non-Iron Pinpoints shrink at all? My wife picked me up 3 (16.5x34) for Christmas and based her purchase off of the sizes of my must iron BB OCBD's that shrunk a bit in the neck. The new pinpoints are a bit loose in the neck and I'm hoping they do shrink a bit.


----------



## LukeRoz (Nov 12, 2014)

Andersdad said:


> Anyone know if the BB Non-Iron Pinpoints shrink at all? My wife picked me up 3 (16.5x34) for Christmas and based her purchase off of the sizes of my must iron BB OCBD's that shrunk a bit in the neck. The new pinpoints are a bit loose in the neck and I'm hoping they do shrink a bit.


All of my Non-Iron dress shirts from BB have not shrunk much if any.....

Thanks to everyone for the washing tips. Very much appreciated...


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd wash warm the first time or two, then stick to cold water on the regular or gentle cycle. Hang dry unless you are in are in a pinch. I've had some Brooks OCBDs for over 5 years that I wear at least once a week.

When you iron, make sure to gently stretch the seams.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> What I really do is machine was cool and tumble dry low and pull them out while they're still damp. They finish drying on the hanger and can be touched up with an iron. I like to do small loads, which means I wash more frequently, but the shirts spend more time clean and ready to wear than dirty and balled up waiting for laundry day.


This is my method for my OCBD shirts (and all my shirts really).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Wash cold, delicate, hang dry for a bit, press while still damp.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

^

Or why not just employ Jovan in order to launder your shirts ? :chinese: 



:biggrin:


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> ^
> 
> Or why not just employ Jovan in order to launder your shirts ? :chinese:
> 
> :biggrin:


I'll do it.

Pre-treat collar, cuffs, and pits, cold water wash, front load delicate cycle, All Free and Clear detergent, hand ironed.

$10/shirt, or 12 shirts for $100, plus postage.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Forgot to add, I only use All Free and Clear as well


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> It's been explained before on these forums that when you are cleaning out your lint trap, you are removing pieces of the clothes that you just dried. Essentially ruining your clothes.


Wearing clothes damages them more. But that being said, use the dryer just to take out the worst of the water and let them hang dry the rest of the way.

Ultimately these are just clothes and despite propaganda and groupthink, they aren't lifetime investments.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

sbdivemaster said:


> I'll do it.
> 
> Pre-treat collar, cuffs, and pits, cold water wash, front load delicate cycle, All Free and Clear detergent, hand ironed.
> 
> $10/shirt, or 12 shirts for $100, plus postage.


This reminds me of this guy :

https://www.artisanalpencilsharpening.com


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

1. oxyclean on collars/cuffs (they get dirty, lol) and wherever I've spilled food, motor oil, blood, make-up (not mine, usually from some inebriated woman), tree sap, ink (I have 100 year old fountain pens handed down to me and they leak sometimes), coffee/chocolate stains, etc. 

2. normal wash/hot water cycle with oxyclean detergent

3. hang dry

They look friggen magnificent. And last a LONG time. I think drying is the real killer, not hot water.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

LukeRoz said:


> All of my Non-Iron dress shirts from BB have not shrunk much if any.....
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the washing tips. Very much appreciated...


My experience is that they will shrink slightly after drying, especially the must iron and the regular oxford cloth shirts.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

joeyzaza said:


> My experience is that they will shrink slightly after drying, especially the must iron and the regular oxford cloth shirts.


I could be wrong, by my understanding is that shirts shrink through repeated washes too - just more slowly than via drying.


----------



## LukeRoz (Nov 12, 2014)

SammyH said:


> I could be wrong, by my understanding is that shirts shrink through repeated washes too - just more slowly than via drying.


The "NON-IRON" shirts shrink very little, if at all...that's my experience. I haven't dealt with the OCBDs or "must iron" shirts from BB thus far but i believe the shrinking question was regarding the "NON-IRON" kind....


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

My understanding is that the agitation of washing and/or drying leads to shrinkage more than the heat of the washer water/dryer air does.

And I've said it before, but to those that speak of the convenience of drying shirts in the dryer, how is placing a shirt in the dryer and then hanging it on a hanger (I'm assuming all reasonable people hang their shirts on hangers) more convenient than hanging a shirt straight from the wash and letting Father Time simply dry it for you? Either way you're going to have to iron the shirt eventually. Like Jovan said -"press while still damp". This dries the shirt while also making it easier to iron, since you don't need to use steam or a spray bottle...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't manage my time well enough to get to my shirts when they're damp and iron them. That takes way too much coordination and planning! 

I fear the dryer. I don't put anything in the dryer that I even remotely care about. Whether this fear is rational or not, I don't know, but my personal experience tells me that the dryer shrinks things and destroys them. 

The dryer is reserved for undergarments, socks, towels, bed sheets, and little else.


----------



## Tahmasp (Mar 15, 2014)

Spex said:


> My understanding is that the agitation of washing and/or drying leads to shrinkage more than the heat of the washer water/dryer air does.
> 
> And I've said it before, but to those that speak of the convenience of drying shirts in the dryer, how is placing a shirt in the dryer and then hanging it on a hanger (I'm assuming all reasonable people hang their shirts on hangers) more convenient than hanging a shirt straight from the wash and letting Father Time simply dry it for you? Either way you're going to have to iron the shirt eventually. Like Jovan said -"press while still damp". This dries the shirt while also making it easier to iron, since you don't need to use steam or a spray bottle...


It's more convenient because of a dirty little secret: must-iron oxfords don't actually need to be ironed out of the dryer. As long as they're washed and dried in small loads of about 5 shirts, they'll be pristine after tumble-drying. Hang-drying always necessitates ironing.

You may think I'm deluding myself and everyone is secretly snickering at my still-wrinkly oxfords, so I can only hope someone else will back me up.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

Tahmasp said:


> IHang-drying always necessitates ironing.


Maybe I'm a slob o) but I never iron my OCBD after hang drying. They don't look wrinkly, just not...pressed. Just perfectly imperfect.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> Ultimately these are just clothes and despite propaganda and groupthink, they aren't lifetime investments.


Carve these words at the top of the mountain.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just clothes? JUST CLOTHES!?


----------



## mhardy (Oct 9, 2011)

I am impressed with all the air drying and ironing, but honestly, where do you all get the time? I and my wife work and have two teenagers. My oxfords go to the cleaners (hangers, light starch) and I replace them every two - three years at sale prices. They always come back looking great.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

Me hate starch. So does fabric. 

Well, you just throw them in the wash and twenty minutes later you take them out and hang them up. It takes about 5 min total MAX.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Everyday wash:
Cold water wash, in dryer for a few minutes, but taken out to hang dry.

Every now and then: 
Oxyclean paste on the collars/cuffs, then another soak in Oxy before washing.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Tahmasp said:


> It's more convenient because of a dirty little secret: must-iron oxfords don't actually need to be ironed out of the dryer. As long as they're washed and dried in small loads of about 5 shirts, they'll be pristine after tumble-drying. Hang-drying always necessitates ironing.
> 
> You may think I'm deluding myself and everyone is secretly snickering at my still-wrinkly oxfords, so I can only hope someone else will back me up.


I back you up, I wash and tumble dry my OCBD shirts and don't iron them and they look great.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Tahmasp said:


> It's more convenient because of a dirty little secret: must-iron oxfords don't actually need to be ironed out of the dryer. As long as they're washed and dried in small loads of about 5 shirts, they'll be pristine after tumble-drying. Hang-drying always necessitates ironing.
> 
> You may think I'm deluding myself and everyone is secretly snickering at my still-wrinkly oxfords, so I can only hope someone else will back me up.


I forgot that this thread was specific of OCBDs. In that case I still air dry and typically don't iron either. However, before hanging I do give the shirts a brisk whip in the air and straighten out the sleeves before hanging. Once dry they are perfect for casual wear and still acceptable for the office. If I want to get it perfectly smooth then it's a fairly quick ironing job. Our results may differ, so I won't dispute your results with a dryer.



mhardy said:


> I am impressed with all the air drying and ironing, but honestly, where do you all get the time? I and my wife work and have two teenagers. My oxfords go to the cleaners (hangers, light starch) and I replace them every two - three years at sale prices. They always come back looking great.


I have two very small children. I haven't lived through their teenage years, so I have no idea which stage requires more work on the parents' part. I can attest that 4/5 of my day are taken up by work or duties involving the children. Once they are asleep I can then relax... and so do some ironing. If I don't have the will or the time, I iron a shirt before work when I get up around 6am. I know, I'm probably in the minority.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It doesn't take that much time. Then again, it's just the Sweetheart of the Rodeo and me holding down the homestead these days, so I guess I do have more time for this kind of frivolous endeavor. And I actually enjoy it; it's a bit meditative, and I like knowing that I, personally, am taking care of my own clothes. I also like knowing that my hand-care will help them last longer than just a few years.



mhardy said:


> I am impressed with all the air drying and ironing, but honestly, where do you all get the time? I and my wife work and have two teenagers. My oxfords go to the cleaners (hangers, light starch) and I replace them every two - three years at sale prices. They always come back looking great.


----------



## LukeRoz (Nov 12, 2014)

Not to change the subject...but does anyone have a good tutorial with pics/vids of how to iron a shirt properly. I have the hardest time and it ends up taking me 30 minutes (when i really am forced to do it)...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

A google search will turn up plenty of instructional links.

My mother taught me this. In turn, as an OTS candidate, I ended up teaching my fellow cadets, including the females. It always surprises me how few people learn this skill growing up.

In any case, you don't want to rush it. If it takes 30 minutes, so be it. Even after years and years, I rarely can get this task done under 10-15 minutes.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> Ultimately these are just clothes and despite propaganda and groupthink, they aren't lifetime investments.


I agree wholeheartedly. I think I would rather spend an extra 15/20 minutes at work each day than spending the time hanging shirts to dry and afford to buy a new one after it has worn out in 7 years.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't think anyone can dispute that hang drying is better for clothing. I mean it just is, the dryer is a pretty aggressive place for anything that goes inside of it. That said, it's just a personal choice…people who don't mind take the time and care to hang dry….and the rest of us use the dryer. In another world where my life was a little more regimented and less chaotic…I could imagine myself hang drying stuff.

I don't think there's any right choice, it's just a personal thing. When in doubt you can always follow the care instructions on a garment, they are usually in the ballpark at least.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Son, you clearly do not have your priorities straight.



clemsontiger said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. I think I* would rather spend an extra 15/20 minutes at work each day* than spending the time hanging shirts to dry and afford to buy a new one after it has worn out in 7 years.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

It takes no more time to hang dry than it does to use a machine to dry. Actually, I would say that it's less time.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

SammyH said:


> It takes no more time to hang dry than it does to use a machine to dry. Actually, I would say that it's less time.


Well not sure I'd agree with that. Using a dryer the shirt is in my closet ready to wear 30 min after the wash cycle has ended. Can't really see that being the case with hang drying.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

Danny said:


> Well not sure I'd agree with that. Using a dryer the shirt is in my closet ready to wear 30 min after the wash cycle has ended. Can't really see that being the case with hang drying.


haha,  Well, yes. But the discussion above had to do with how much time it takes labor-wise.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Son, you clearly do not have your priorities straight.


:thumbs-up:



SammyH said:


> It takes no more time to hang dry than it does to use a machine to dry. Actually, I would say that it's less time.


Agreed. Do those that use a dryer not hang up their shirts?



Danny said:


> Well not sure I'd agree with that. Using a dryer the shirt is in my closet ready to wear 30 min after the wash cycle has ended. Can't really see that being the case with hang drying.


...I suppose this is what some mean. However my laundry is typically done in the evening and I generally need a shirt in the morning, by which time anything that was hung up is already dry. I also do not wait until all of my shirts need laundering before washing, so I can't ever see the need to use a dryer in order for a shirt to be dry within 1/2 an hour. Different lifestyles I suppose...


----------



## LukeRoz (Nov 12, 2014)

One more quick question on ironing....how do you iron the collar af an OCBD? Do you just lay it flat and iron then fold it over and iron? Or, do you lay it flat and iron then just rebutton and let a natural crease develop? If you can't tell, I'm going to be ironing my new shirts today...


----------



## mr7864 (Jul 10, 2013)

All these compulsive laundering techniques are a trip. Going back to the time these shirts were introduced (and even further back in general) skilled pressing of cotton shirts was the routine for any "gentleman" seeking to look acceptable.

A decent cleaner will launder appropriately and press: no-starch, light-starch, or whatever. If it shortens the life a bit (I'm not convinced it's does by much after years of experience) then buy more when the time comes, or buy extras & store. As they press when still damp, shrinkage isn't an issue. All you gentlemen out there should have more important things to do beside fussing over your washer and looking unkempt to boot.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, so now we're _gentlemen? _ HA!


----------



## mr7864 (Jul 10, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Oh, so now we're _gentlemen? _ HA!


Just sayin' man. Couldn't help it; this thread is bordering on hilarious.


----------



## LukeRoz (Nov 12, 2014)

So any collar ironing suggestions? I actually find this thread rather helpful and interesting....


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

So, you're new around here, right?



mr7864 said:


> Just sayin' man. Couldn't help it; this thread is bordering on hilarious.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I iron the collars if I'm wearing the shirt with a tie or, otherwise, if the collar is badly wrinkled. Just lay it flat with the inside of the collar band up (shirt shows the label), iron the whole collar including the band flat like that, then fold the collar at the seam and iron this from the inside of the collar band. That's all it usually takes.



LukeRoz said:


> So any collar ironing suggestions? I actually find this thread rather helpful and interesting....


----------



## mr7864 (Jul 10, 2013)

Duvel said:


> So, you're new around here, right?


Not at all.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry, only wondering since you don't seem familiar with our peculiar form of OCPD.



mr7864 said:


> Not at all.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

LukeRoz said:


> Not to change the subject...but does anyone have a good tutorial with pics/vids of how to iron a shirt properly. I have the hardest time and it ends up taking me 30 minutes (when i really am forced to do it)...


27 minutes to properly iron a shirt:

(sorry, no pics/vid)


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Classic shirt ironing video. 3 minutes including folding. Sadly most of us do not have this type of set up.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mr7864 said:


> All these compulsive laundering techniques are a trip. Going back to the time these shirts were introduced (and even further back in general) skilled pressing of cotton shirts was the routine for any "gentleman" seeking to look acceptable.
> 
> A decent cleaner will launder appropriately and press: no-starch, light-starch, or whatever. If it shortens the life a bit (I'm not convinced it's does by much after years of experience) then buy more when the time comes, or buy extras & store. As they press when still damp, shrinkage isn't an issue. All you gentlemen out there should have more important things to do beside fussing over your washer and looking unkempt to boot.


Ahem! We more resourceful gentlemen have acquired a lovely woman, more commonly referred to as "The Wife," to launder our shirts, as well as to complete all those other necessary tasks around the nest! Mine takes much better care of my beloved OCBD's than one of those impersonal commercial cleaning establishments ever would! LOL.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> Ahem! We more resourceful gentlemen have acquired a lovely woman, more commonly referred to as "The Wife," to launder our shirts, as well as to complete all those other necessary tasks around the nest! Mine takes much better care of my beloved OCBD's than one of those impersonal commercial cleaning establishments ever would! LOL.


all things laundry is my primary chore, and I'm perfectly okay with that lol


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

I posted this almost 3 years ago:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?115923-Ironing-Shirts


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd never think to refer commonly to the lovely woman I married as The Wife. To me, she is the Sweetheart of the Rodeo, the Classic Beauty, the Love of my Life, the Heart of my Heart, the Light of my Loins.

I'd actually have a fit if Mrs D attempted to do my laundry, especially my shirts. In my house, I am the Laundry King.



eagle2250 said:


> Ahem! We more resourceful gentlemen have acquired a lovely woman, more commonly referred to as "The Wife," to launder our shirts, as well as to complete all those other necessary tasks around the nest! Mine takes much better care of my beloved OCBD's than one of those impersonal commercial cleaning establishments ever would! LOL.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

sbdivemaster said:


> 27 minutes to properly iron a shirt:
> 
> (sorry, no pics/vid)


3 hours (approximate) in order to iron 6 shirts !? Good god man !! :laughing:


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> 3 hours (approximate) in order to iron 6 shirts !? Good god man !! :laughing:


Take it up with Kabaz...


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

sbdivemaster said:


> Take it up with Kabaz...
> View attachment 13731


Jovan recently mentioned that Mr. Kabbaz quit the forum several years ago. He also speculated that this was due to Mr. Kabbaz's business requiring more attention. Now we know that he must be over his head in shirts that require ironing. :surprised: Anyway, I hope that he is doing well ...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

mr7864 said:


> All these compulsive laundering techniques are a trip. Going back to the time these shirts were introduced (and even further back in general) skilled pressing of cotton shirts was the routine for any "gentleman" seeking to look acceptable.
> 
> A decent cleaner will launder appropriately and press: no-starch, light-starch, or whatever. If it shortens the life a bit (I'm not convinced it's does by much after years of experience) then buy more when the time comes, or buy extras & store. As they press when still damp, shrinkage isn't an issue. All you gentlemen out there should have more important things to do beside fussing over your washer and looking unkempt to boot.


I'm glad you're here to show us the way!!! :chinese:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

IMHO, if you are going to press an ocbd you might as well wear a pinpoint or broadcloth. Ironing and paying meticulous attention misses the point and purpose of the soft comfort of the shirt and style. I also consider them sport shirts, no tie and no suit. It's the same ideal with khakis. If you are going to press and starch khakis you would look better in gabs. Just put on tan gabs, add a white pinpoint with straight collar, tie and your orphaned navy suit coat. Done! if you are going to wear khakis and ocbd then wear them and be done with it.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

When I wear an OCBD or any dress shirt (in the winter)
With a jacket I just iron the collar, cuff and front of the shirt. 
With a sweater, just the collar and cuff. 
With a sweater vest, jus the collar and sleeves.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ksinc said:


> IMHO, if you are going to press an ocbd you might as well wear a pinpoint or broadcloth. Ironing and paying meticulous attention misses the point and purpose of the soft comfort of the shirt and style. I also consider them sport shirts, no tie and no suit. It's the same ideal with khakis. If you are going to press and starch khakis you would look better in gabs. Just put on tan gabs, add a white pinpoint with straight collar, tie and your orphaned navy suit coat. Done! if you are going to wear khakis and ocbd then wear them and be done with it.


My OCBDs and khakis are just as comfortable ironed. I don't use starch. It looks quite nice.


----------



## MDA Sandman (Nov 29, 2014)

Over the years wash all my shirts together on warm, then tumble dry and remove immediately. Only iron my french cuffed shirts as I like the cuffs with a bit firmer crease and while the iron is out and warm will iron the rest of the shirt. After about 3 years of wear then I give to a thrift store and buy some more with timing to the after Christmas BB sale.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

MDA Sandman said:


> Over the years wash all my shirts together on warm, then tumble dry and remove immediately. Only iron my french cuffed shirts as I like the cuffs with a bit firmer crease and while the iron is out and warm will iron the rest of the shirt. After about 3 years of wear then I give to a thrift store and buy some more with timing to the after Christmas BB sale.


Welcome Sir.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> Jovan recently mentioned that Mr. Kabbaz quit the forum several years ago. He also speculated that this was due to Mr. Kabbaz's business requiring more attention. Now we know that he must be over his head in shirts that require ironing. :surprised: Anyway, I hope that he is doing well ...


I believe he mentioned somewhere he charges $20/shirt - for that kind of money, I'd be happy to spend 27 minutes ironing!
View attachment 13731


Yeah, I miss Kabaz; a fascinating and knowledgeable individual.


----------



## MDA Sandman (Nov 29, 2014)

clemsontiger said:


> Welcome Sir.


Thank you. As they say in the world of radio I am "Long time listener, first time caller"


----------

